# Platinum from catalytic converters for sale



## kadriver (Sep 15, 2018)

Does anyone know who this seller is? Has large chunks of very pricey "hand poured" mixed PGM buttons and ingots for sale.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/platinum-group-metals-catalytic-converter-metal/232878169329?hash=item36389edcf1:g:8k0AAOSw7XZXhAP5

Thank you!

kadriver


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 15, 2018)

I would consider that a gamble like the ebay gold blobs. A big gamble.

If he is a member here, and could provide some more details, that would change things.


----------



## kadriver (Sep 15, 2018)

My thoughts as well. I figured if the seller was legitimate then someone here would know. Like Lou says, "all roads lead to Rome". The seller's location is Heiskell Tennessee. Thanks jimdoc.


----------



## Platdigger (Sep 15, 2018)

If you ask for assay or even xrf I can guess what there answer will be.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 15, 2018)

I love people who always put "No returns" on their items.
Paypal would say otherwise though! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Smack (Sep 15, 2018)

I found this amusing, "please be sure about your purchase!" No fire assay? I'm sure alright, sure I won't be buying your silver colored turd there tuff guy.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Sep 15, 2018)

But, it "shimmers and glimmers in direct sunlight just like diamonds do!", so it's a pretty turd! :lol: 

Dave


----------

